# Karl Rove receives subpoena from Congress



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/leahy-issues-subpoena-for-rove-2007-07-26.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kind of old news isn't it

By Klaus Marre Posted: 07/26/07 12:57 PM [ET]


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

The link is wrong. But, the story is less the 48 hours old. (Thursday, May 22, 2008)

Here's the headline and a link to yesterdays story:

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/23/washington/23rove.html?ref=us

* House Panel Subpoenas Rove in Inquiry Into Justice Departmenthttp://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/23/washington/23rove.html?ref=us#
*

Published: May 23, 2008
WASHINGTON - The House Judiciary Committee pressed its investigation of possible political influence in Justice Department prosecutions on Thursday by issuing a subpoena to Karl Rove, the former chief political operative at the Bush White House.


----------

